# Tiger and Dragon II startet zeitgleich im IMAX und auf Netflix



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tiger and Dragon II startet zeitgleich im IMAX und auf Netflix*

					Zeitgleich im Kino und auf Netflix: Das trifft auf Tiger and Dragon II zu, der im Sommer 2015 in IMAX-Kinos und auf Netflix starten wird. Eine Zusammenarbeit in dieser Form ist bisher einmalig und ein interessantes Experiment für den Markt. Produzent Weinstein zeigt Mut bei der Produktion, die gerade in Neuseeland läuft.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tiger and Dragon II startet zeitgleich im IMAX und auf Netflix*


----------



## Rayken (30. September 2014)

Finde ich gut, endlich kann man sich entscheiden einen Kinofilm zu hause anzuschauen, anstatt sich ins Kino zu setzen
neben laut Popcorn essenden Leuten die sich nebenbei noch unterhalten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich klasse. 
Wobei ich finde das man manche Filme, wirklich nur im Kino richtig erleben kann.


----------

